
A rumble in Amazon's jungle: AWS now rents out homegrown 64-bit Arm servers - jcbeard
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/27/amazon_aws_a1/
======
sonnyblarney
Anyone care to hint why this was not done ages ago? Seems like an early
strategic thing to do?

